# Langton Dock Branch Line Tunnel (Half Miley),Liverpool July 12



## kevsy21 (Jul 27, 2012)

The Langton Branch Line was built in 1885 by the Midland Railway. This branch went from the Cheshire Lines Committee's North Liverpool Extension Line at Fazakerley Junction to Langton Goods station, with a spur to North Mersey Goods. A second short spur, the Linacre Gas Works Branch, which was added later, ran from the Langton Branch Junction.
It was taken out of service 26 April 1968 and the lines were removed by August 1969. The line from Langton Goods to North Mersey Goods was used until July 1970.
The 2 Portal tunnels known locally as "Half Miley" runs under marsh lane and the Leeds Liverpool canal then headed under strand road to bootle new strand station.
The exit portal is now filled to ground level and some sort of park area now stands there.


Visited With Georgie

This had been on the list a long time and im pleased to have finally done it but it was not without a few initial dissappointments.
First one was getting to the top of the bank that leads down to the portal,only to really dense undergrowth,a machete would have come in handy as it was like the Amazon Rainforest..
As Georgie said it was my "Bear Grylls" moment fighting a path through for us.After getting to the portal we were disappointed to find it fenced off.(Bollocks).












After overcoming the setbacks we were finally in.





The Tunnel is full of deep mud and water





There was various access points between the 2 Tunnels.










Heading towards the daylight in the distance we can across this walkway cutting across the tunnels.Apparently it was used by the workers to access the Gas Works.
(Georgie stood under it).




















Georgie















Victory salute from Georgie after we got out





It was a real privilege to visit this place but with a new camera id bought the day before it was a baptism of fire getting decent pics underground.​


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2012)

I do so love that wooden bridge, very cute.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 28, 2012)

krela said:


> I do so love that wooden bridge, very cute.



Thanks,it was one of the last things we expected to see in the tunnel and it looks in good condition too.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice 1 for getting it done Kev,me & Bovine looked at this just after the all the rain we had but had 2nd thoughts,the water level was basically up to the tide mark in pic 8 so we left it for another day so to speak... Funny feeling there could be PIR'S on that bridge...


----------



## HorZa (Jul 28, 2012)

Love train tunnels! How deep was the mud in the tunnel? It looks like the kind that sucks you in and can never escape from.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 29, 2012)

HorZa said:


> Love train tunnels! How deep was the mud in the tunnel? It looks like the kind that sucks you in and can never escape from.



Thanks,the mud varied in depth plus there was welly breaching water in parts


----------



## georgie (Aug 1, 2012)

good stuff mate was good to be the first ones to crack this


----------



## night crawler (Aug 1, 2012)

Great reprt and photo's but the mud, hate to slip over in that stuff.


----------



## kevsy21 (Aug 3, 2012)

georgie said:


> good stuff mate was good to be the first ones to crack this



Thanks George,another first for us,great explore too.



night crawler said:


> Great reprt and photo's but the mud, hate to slip over in that stuff.



Thanks,it was horrible clingy mud,dont know what gave it that colour but glad we didn't fall in it.


----------



## the|td4 (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool pics guys, never seen a tunnel with a bridge through it before, very different and interesting!


----------

